# AF after termination for medical reasons



## clairead (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi,
I hope you might be able to help and apologise in advance for the level of detail.  I had a medically managed termination on April 9th and think I have had my first AF already, starting Sat 9th May.  My concern is that since April 9th, I have had either dark red or brown blood/discharge with clots (albeit small ones) and since Sat, it has been extremely bright red, almost bright pink.  I have had period pains since Friday which would tie in with it.  I am suprised because it took about 3 months for AF to return after the birth of my other children and I also suffer with irregular AF.  I never had a D&C as the Registrar felt everything had come away.

I need to understand if this could be AF as I need to get some contraception and want to make sure that I don't miss this month.  After struggling to conceive the other two I can't believe we were lucky enough to get pregnant so easily this time around but I am not ready to try again as I am still coming to terms with my loss.  I was 14 weeks when the pregnancy ended.  I really want my body to recover fully and be in the best optimum condition should we wish to try again. 

If you have any advice, I would be really grateful.  I am not sure that GPs always get it!
Thanks
Claire


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm so sorry that you had to go through all that 

It probably is AF coming back, it took longer after your two children as your hormones were a lot different after a full term pregnancy  to 14 weeks, so don't worry. If the bleeding gets heavier and lasts for more than a couple of days, see you gp,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## clairead (Mar 21, 2007)

Thank you for coming back to me.  It does seem much more like a normal period today.  Good that my body is getting back to normal quickly. 

Also congratulations on your baby!  Hope you are all settling well.
Clairex


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you xx


----------

